# Carte airport & inverter sur Imac G5 17"



## serge_d (5 Octobre 2010)

j'ai changé la carte mère et maintenant j'ai un ecran noir ce qui d'après apple signifie que je dois changer la carte inverter que je n'ai pas encore trouvé.
Par contre il fonctionne sur un ecran externe mais apparemment pas la carte airport qui ne voit plus ma livebox ni aucune autre box du voisinage.
Y a t-il un rapport avec le non fonctionnement de l'inverter ou s'agit il simplement d'un mauvais branchement ou d'une défaillance de la carte airport ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2010)

serge_d a dit:


> Y a t-il un rapport avec le non fonctionnement de l'inverter


Non


serge_d a dit:


> ou s'agit il simplement d'un mauvais branchement ou d'une défaillance de la carte airport ?


Oui, ou peut-être un problème avec l'antenne en remontant la carte-mère


----------



## serge_d (5 Octobre 2010)

merci
je vérifirai en changeant l'inverter quand j'en aurais trouvé un


----------

